# Feeding schedule



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I was just wondering how often you guys feed your fish? I have a 90 gallon mixed reef which I feed a couple times a day. I've been fighting a battle with cyano and some people have suggested that I feed too much, that I should be feeding once every other day. This seems a little extreme to me since if I miss one feeding my clownfish and chromis' start going at it.

I'd like to know what's worker for the rest of you gta'ers.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed 2x a day.

Check to make sure you don't have any dead spots (lack of flow) and you could instead of cutting back the frequency of feedings, cut back on the amount you feed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like your clownfish might just be a little spoiled. 

I feed mine at most once a day, and sometimes (often), I skip a day. My clowns tend to do the "begging dance" when they're hungry.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> Sounds like your clownfish might just be a little spoiled.
> 
> I feed mine at most once a day, and sometimes (often), I skip a day. My clowns tend to do the "begging dance" when they're hungry.


+1

I've gone 3 days without feeding when I went away once; had no problems.

My fish do the hungry dance whenever I come near the tank, so I tend to ignore it.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL

I guess I am too used to goldfish who are never not hungry


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I feed every 3 days..
Shane.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I feed the most once a day, sometimes I skip a day too but when I feed I change the food, for example....one day I feed brine shrimp, the other brine shrimp with cyclopeeze, maybe the next day I wont and the next day pellets, sometimes I mix all of them with vitamin c.
When I feed I make sure I put small amounts so the fish can eat it all and nothing goes to waste, as well that helps to get use the fish for when I go away


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Once every two or three days.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Man you guys are tight with the feedings lol. My prima donnas and dinos are fed twice a day - New Era Aegis 1 and 2 flakes or NE marine flakes soaked in amino acids and garlic on the morning. For dinner they get either NE Pellets or NLS pellets. On the weekends feedongs consist of a mixture of mysis, cyclopeeze, minced scallops and mussels. If we are at home they will get three feedings. I'm also planning to introducing NE algae grazing wheels as soon as I can find them locally.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm having a huge problem with cyano also right now but i'm alternating feeding pellets and frozen mysis/brine once a day. I'm pretty sure the huge spike in cyano is due to the 3 large chunks I put in the tank last week. They were really cheap from NAFB but they were loaded with junk on them.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

food will have a huge effect on algae and cyano. 

what i do, and myself and my partner feed more than twice a day sometimes, but we only feed a few pellets. we're talking 6 pellets, in two feedings for one feeding.

basically my quicker fish will break the surface tension and my slower fish won't go near lightning bolt clown fish. so, the food that should go to him drops to the bottom. so we give a few seconds between the pellets. 
we feed once at 11am and once at 5:30, usually. sometimes i'll treat them to a night snack.

i've found that not feeding my fish so often means they clean other parts. my tail spot blenny is eating algae off the glass!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you have nutrient/macro issues, remember these things:

- feed sparingly and only what the corals/fish will eat. Remove excess if possible.

- rinse all frozen foods. At the very least, thaw and throw out the water. 

- if you're leaving in food (nori, etc), don't leave it in overnight. Remove it at the end of the day and add another piece the next day for the grazers.

I feed once or twice a day, but not every day. Often I get home too late from work, or are away for a day or two.


----------

